# Omnijig 24 Model 7116 Instructional Tape



## mglesh (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello, 
I've recently acquired an Porter-Cable Omnijig 24 Model 7116. I found it at a garage sale tucked into a corner... paid under $100 for it, and although the pressure plates and clamping rollers were rusted, I was able to clean it up and now it appears to be useable. The one thing I was told when I bought this dovetail machine was that it came with a VCR instructional tape... but that I probably wouldn't need it (the owner couldn't locate it, and has since moved). 
My question is this: where can I obtain a copy (new or used) of this VCR tape. Almost all of the reveiws I've read about this dovetail machine say that the instructional VCR tape is crucial for obtaining good results. One review even states that a Porter Cable router should also be used (which I can't believe is necessary... nor is it on my list of priorities since I own 4 routers and a couple of laminate routers; the only Porter Cable among this group is one of the laminate routers from their laminate router kit).


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Mike.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Could try emailing this person, says he has a cd. Might get one for a couple of dollars.


Porter Cable Omnijig 7116 - 24" Dovetail Machine - eBay (item 190294882934 end time Mar-26-09 19:00:00 PDT)


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Mike! Have you checked their web sight? The manufacturers sometimes will post it there, or u-tube may give you a view. Enjoy, the forum will be able to help you along the way.,hopefully


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I have a sire that may be it. Click on the 1st one, i believe if you search on yahoo, you will find it
INTRODUCING THE OMNIJIG JOINERY SYSTEM 
http://www.deltaportercable.com/jigs/omni/ The second one will bring up the web page and select the product video, Tell me if you got what you needed, thanks.


----------



## Woodwreck (Jun 21, 2009)

Call P-C service center (see P-C for listings). No you don't need any brand-specific router but you do of course need the P-C-standard bushing. Don't hold your breath looking for a vHS tape, and certainly not a DVD which they provide for the big Omni now ($8). But P-C instructions on paper from their web site will take care of your needs.


----------



## Tferrall (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey guys, I just signed up on the forum. I have a Omnijig 24 7116 that I purchased second-hand. I keep trying to find videos on the How-to's for this system. Every time I type the model # in the search box's, I get the newer model, nothing for mine. Although the newer model looks great and in depth details, I want to use mine? 

I've played around with it and bought all the correct router bits (3/4" bit with 1/2" shank, 5/16" straight bit) to do the 3/4" through dovetails, bought the 5/8" template guide and followed the instructions (downloaded from portercable.com) to the "T". I figured watching a video on my model would be of great use, following instructions and then trying to apply that to the work is not my fortay. I need to see it hands on. Just need some help? All my tails and pin boards do not line up exactly and everything is off?

Thanks,

Tim


----------

